# I will be moving to australia i need help!



## canadian_kid72 (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay so heres the deal. I will be 20 years old when I move there. I plan on moving in about 4 months once I get enough money. I am just wondering if I could get some information from you aussies on such things as prices. If you have any valuable information please POST!


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I haven't been to Canada, but I am guessing prices are fairly similar. 

Anything specifically you would like to get prices on?


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

South australia might be the most affordable place though.and QLD too. base on housing


----------



## bizonapage (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello Canadian kid72, you might find the June 2009 Australian Bureau of Statistic Social Trends a good read for general prices in Australia.


----------



## DanThaMan217 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm also planning on moving to Australia in the near future. If you find ANYTHING out about prices PLEASE let me know also. Good luck


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You might want to check places like getprice.com.au or myshopping.com.au - it will give you a bit of idea.

What prices in particular are you after?


----------



## DanThaMan217 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm just looking at prices for a nice two bedroom apartment at least. I'll save up for a house while living there. Do you have any idea if there are any nice ones in the Port Stephens area? Any help would be appreciated greatly


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

well why you are bothering only for prices there are so many thing other than that living standard is very high there so you are going to have a good life there.


----------

